# Antonio Caldara and the Baroque Sinfonia



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

https://thenextvivaldiproject.home.blog/2019/12/12/antonio-caldara-and-the-baroque-sinfonia/
"Different from a concerto, his Sinfonia in C major had all the musical contrast of an opera - something symphonists were working to capture in later centuries."


----------

